# HOW TO  SHut  DOwn Other SyStemS..ON LAN....



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 6, 2006)

thatz it...but how...  

tanxx 

chindi chor...


----------



## nach p (Mar 6, 2006)

@Chindi Chor

Actually it is a good question but some kind of illegal.
Isnt it?
Why do u want to shutdown other systems on Lan ???


----------



## Baroon (Mar 7, 2006)

If you know WMI (Window Management Instrumentation), you can write vbscript or jscript to shutdown any computer on lan remotely.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 7, 2006)

please download Remote Shutdown freeware v 1 from www.matcode.com
very small utility(115k). Very good


----------



## royal (Mar 7, 2006)

do a Google with "Remote Shutdown" ...


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 8, 2006)

How to stop other user from shutting down my computer on a LAN


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 11, 2006)

YUP...THATZ mY oTHER QUESTION.....


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 11, 2006)

DO WE NEED TO ON FIREWALL
OR ANY KINDA ANTI VRIUSE FIRE WALL...LIKE ZONE ALARM...ETC...


----------



## djmykey (Mar 12, 2006)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> How to stop other user from shutting down my computer on a LAN



shutdown -a



> To shutdown Remote Comps on LAN



shutdown -i

This opens a GUI window, add all the comp names u wanna shut, select the relevant info and hit ok bingo there it goes. Have phun bugging others.


----------



## ashnik (Mar 13, 2006)

it says directory service not enabled


----------



## djmykey (Mar 13, 2006)

R u on domain or workgruop. This worked for me in domain I dunno about workgroup. If its in workgroup u can try using ip address instead of computer names.


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 14, 2006)

Im On Workrp...Aint workin.for me...


----------

